# uhhh...Hey! =)



## SonicMinion (May 14, 2008)

Hello! First I think I'll introduce myself and a little bout me...

My name is Jenn and I'm a huge animal addict. I'm 16 and already have 3 family cats, but come this summer when me and my family move into our new house I'll be getting my own cat. I'm really excited and ready to take on the responsibility of a kitten. I've already raised my puppy (one of our three dogs) and am still enjoying being part of her life. I love her so much, her name is Samantha (Samm or Sammy 4 short) and is my little baby! =D I also take care of/own/love 3 of my beautiful goldfish and one very lovely snake named Steve. But i'm sure you guys wanna hear more bout the cats...We already have 3, Two are broth and sister and we've had them since the day they were born like 8 years ago. The girls name is Mousey and the boys in Puppy. Our other cat's name is Rusty and he's a orange tabby we found bout a year ago abandoned as a little kitten =(..Rusty is my little sisters cat, though I would like to steal him, because he's just awesome and adorible. I think him and my pup Sammy are secretly in love, they are always sleeping next to each other. 

Now, why I joined this forum.
I love animals first of all, cats being one of my favorite, but I know I have much to learn reguarding health and nutrition. Since I will be getting a kitten of my own soon, I want to make sure I can take the very best care of it! I originally wanted (and still want) a Sphynx cat, but seeing as I'm only 16 and don't have a lot of money to get and support the care of that breed, I think a rescue would be a lot easier on me.. Plus, I get to save a life! Also, with being 16 I have quite a few responsibilitys coming my way in the future with college and all..I know if I were to get a sphynx, it wouldn't get the right care if I were to leave it in the care of my parents for a while. Not that I ever want to leave my pets D=..I just know that if I _had to_ it wouldn't be taken care of in my parents hands. Not to say I won't ever get one, I still hold hopes for the future!

Anyway, that's all I can think to say at the moment (You: Thank God! =P) but, I just wanna say Hi and I can't wait to get to know you guys and your babies..If you read all that then (((HUGZ!))) ^_^


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Jenn! I love your enthusiasm for animals. How exciting that you will be getting a new kitten soon.

Of course, you must post pictures of your current kids


----------



## SonicMinion (May 14, 2008)

Thank you! Animals are something i'm definatly passionate about..=)

Sure thing! I got to find some first of course..xP


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Jenn! It's great that you're getting a rescue kitten. Rescues are the best. :heart


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Jenn, can't wait to see pics of all your critters!

I'm moving this thread to the Say Meow forum where everyone goes to welcome new members.


----------



## SonicMinion (May 14, 2008)

thanks! I'm very excited! =D

ok, sorry for misplacing my thread..I wasn't sure where to go..=P


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## SonicMinion (May 14, 2008)

Don't worry! I'll be posten em soon!


----------

